# AHA Coding Clinics



## khagood222 (Jan 25, 2016)

Does anyone know how to get a subscription to the AHA Coding Clinics and the cost? I can't  find anything on their website without a login. Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 25, 2016)

Go to AHA store.  You can google it.  Then search for coding clinic.  Or go under products, coding and billing.  I do not know the current price.


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 25, 2016)

http://www.codingclinicadvisor.com

Annual Unlimited (access all years materials for ICD-10 & HCPCS) is $1,300.00
Annual Single Year is $375.00 per code set per years data you want to access. Say you need ICD-10 2015 & 2016 its $750


----------



## vlh12115 (Jan 25, 2016)

khagood222 said:


> Does anyone know how to get a subscription to the AHA Coding Clinics and the cost? I can't  find anything on their website without a login. Thank you!



Visit http://www.ahacentraloffice.org/codes/products.shtml#CCICD10  to order and/or subscribe to AHA Coding Clinic

AHA Coding ClinicÂ® for ICD-10-CM/ICD-10-PCS 
AHA Coding Clinic® for ICD-10-CM and ICD-10-PCS     
The official publication for ICD-10-CM and ICD-10-PCS coding guidelines and advice.
AHA Coding Clinic will no longer be publishing Coding Clinic for ICD-9-CM.  For back issues, please search for Coding Clinic for ICD-9-CM in the Coding & Billing section. 
How to Guide for Coding Clinic Subscriptions:   http://eforms.kmpsgroup.com/jointforms/Forms/Subscription.aspx?pubcode=ICD


----------



## Jwick76 (Mar 31, 2020)

Is this better than signing up through "Find A Code"?   It's a lot cheaper with them...what's the difference?


----------

